# 28rss Hot Water Tank



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Does anybody know where the hot water tank on the 28rss is located? Is it near the water heater itself? If so, how do you get at it? Does the 28rss come with the hot water bypass system? Looking to winterize soon and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The hot water heater and the tank are one in the same.

Check by the heater itself, if there is a valve and a pipe connecting the inlet and outlet of the water heater you have a bypass installed. Just drain all of the water out of the hot water heater by removing the plug on the outside. Then drain the rest of the system by opening the faucets and removing the plugs from the drains on the underside of the trailer. This will drain almost all of the water out of the system and the water tank.You bypass the hot water heater by turning the valve by the heater and then you can winterize the rest of the system with antifreeze. This is somewhat abbreviated but that's basically it.

http://www.rverscorner.com/articles/painless.html

Try this link, it gives you a step by step for winterizing.

Hope this helps,

Mike


----------

